# Well Kept Secret... so far



## rachilders

Somebody has to be first so here goes...

Great guns and one of the best kept secrets in auto's you'll find. I bought my first Bersa 30 years ago, currently own five of various size and caliber and think they are all outstanding pistols. :smt023

When most people think of Bersa, they think of Bersa's 380 semi-auto, but they also come in 9mm, 40 S&W and 45 ACP. Bersa also sells smaller caliber autos, like their .22LR, under the FireStorm brand name. For anyone looking for an outstanding pistol at a reasonable price, check out Bersa before everyone else catches on and their prices jump to the level of CZ's and Glocks.


----------



## Wandering Man

Nice collection. My wife and I are looking at Bersas as a possible gun for her. Its nice to see the different models side-by-side.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck

I like the 380 Bersas...


----------



## Dstiebs

Ya, Nice collection. I am also putting a collection together. One of these day the prices will sky rocket and I won't beable to afford them so I better do it now. I can't afford the big money guns.


----------



## tgrillo

I own three thunders .380. matte finish, duotone, and a CC model. I call them my three amigos. keeping with the birthplace of my amigos. Argentina!!


----------



## big dutchman

i always liked my bersa 380. i sold it to buy a 1911 end ended up really regretting it. the bersa was reliable and suprisingly accurate for it's size. i often contemplate getting another every time i see them in the shop. i took a risk when i bought it quite a few years ago since it was considerably less know at that time. i would say that bersa was a well kept secret for a long time but they are slowly getting more popular. how are the rest of the models for reliability?


----------



## 9x19

I own a number of Bersa handguns in .22LR, .32ACP and .380ACP and have never had a moment's trouble with any of them. They are excellent values IMO.


----------



## Maximo

I have had a couple of Thunder .380s they really are one of the best values on the gun market.


----------



## fattsgalore

It was more comfortable to carry the .45 thunder then the .380. The .380's long back strap kept poking me in the gut. Thats weird the larger pistol was more comfortable.


----------



## BacSi

Just got my Bersa T380 and have put about 250 rounds (different manufacturers) through it. Not a hiccup. Love the t380


----------



## barney49

*Bersa 380*

My who family loves to shoot! Our 16-year-old son shoots a Bersa 380 and it has worked accurate and flawless for years.


----------



## jody johnson

I have the "CC"...it's really neat...

Mentioned on the Ruger forum a while back that I took a PPK/S, SIG232 and the Bersa to "th' woods" to sorta compare and, yeah the SIG ( which I sometimes use at work ) and the Walther are indeed nice, but that little Bersa just plain SHOOTS with darn near anything you feed it. And, the "CC" is lightweight, thin, practically snag-free and carries well in a pocket.

I, probably like a lotta other folks, was certainly skeptical about these things but I watched a good friend, operating on a really tight budget, use Bersa .380's for years without a glitch...and he's a pretty gun-savvy guy!

So...I ended up with a "cc" and th' rest is "history" as they say...

kinda reminds me of the days when Taurus started breaking into the US market....


----------



## jbleinweber

*Love It!*

I love my little Bersa. Carry it as a backup.


----------



## Baldy

I don't own one yet but I think there is one in my future. I hear a lot of good things about them and very little negitive.


----------



## scurtis_34471

After a lot of research, I bought a Thunder .380 CC for my first handgun last year. I chose it because it was compact enough to pocket carry, but much more pleasant to shoot than a Kel-Tec P-3AT. Bersas have a great reputation for reliability and mine has been no disappointment. I had a few failure to feed issues during breakin, but zero problems after the first 200 rounds. I'm not wild about the low profile sites, but the snag-free design is fantastic for carry and I can still rapid fire into a 4-6 inch group at 15 yards, which is more than adequate for defensive purposes. I have yet to regret my choice.


----------



## Queeqeg

I'm thinking about buying a nickel plated Bersa Thunder .22


----------



## Desertrat

Pretty good quality pieces and the price is usually right.


----------



## DRAEGER

Never had a problem with Bersa. I've always thought they don't get the respect they deserve, like several other brands...


----------



## camper

Bought a T380CC on Friday. Took it to the range today and after 61 rounds it failed! Hammer and trigger integrity gone. Hammer won't drop in either DA or SA mode. It will drop with slide off and mag in when in in SA mode. Back to dealer in the morning and maybe swap up for a Sig 232. I really liked the piece though. Very accurate and light.


----------



## Cardinal Fang

I have 2 9mm Bersas, 1 Firestorm Mini 9. All three have been reliable and accurate with over 1k through each. The Mini 9 is my daily carry gun. I'll be picking up a Firestorm .22 on Friday.


----------



## firestorm40

try one of the bigger calibers ive had four and not prob with any of them afriend of mine has put 3000 rds threw his and still has had no problems ive had 1 9mm two forty models still have a nickel plated forty model and like to carry it better than my xd-9 i also had 380 thunder deluxe great piece


----------

